
Hutter Prize: up to 50k € for the best compression algorithm - duelingjello
http://prize.hutter1.net
======
yellow_lead
This looks like a fun contest. Is there a natural limit to how much some data
could be compressed?

Edit: Seems like no
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kolmogorov_complexity](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kolmogorov_complexity)

~~~
duelingjello
Statistically without knowledge of the underlying data, yes: bit entropy.[0]

But in actuality, if you can discover, elucidate or approximate (in lossy
compression) a better generator, then you can compress data far beyond simple
repetitions and/or patterns.

0\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entropy_(information_theory)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entropy_\(information_theory\))

